# Shooting Opportunities



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

On Tuesday I joined a UK deer stalking forum which unlike the other one I tried is just fantastic, the member are very happy to talk with you and help you out. No one is shouting you down or putting the boot in it much like how things are on here.

I have 6 different offers of Roe and Red deer stalking from Buckinghamshire to the highlands of Scotland. Next Sunday I'm heading out to try for my first Roe Buck.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's great news Matt ! I remember when you said the other site was full of rude idiots. Sounds like fun.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm really looking forward to it Tom, I'm also book to go roe doe stalking in Yorkshire 3rd week of next month. I'll be phoning my uncle tonight to set up some Sika stalking for next month as well.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats on the hunts Matt. You better buy a fresh chip for the camera as I know you're going to have successful hunts.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks Don. The roe doe's next month sounds like it will be successful, the roe buck next weekend not sure yet and I think uncle should be able to get me on a hind or pricket if not a sika stag. We'll have to see!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thats a lot of opportunities, clean that death wand! She will reward you handsomely--as she already has, good luck and send the customary pics!!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks A22.

Its a lot of chances at new land and deer species but don't forget I sit in a highseat nearly every day after deer! In 10 minutes that's where I'll be heading!

Clean a rifle!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

some folks think that you must clean the bore after every time you fire it, I don't because it will throw off the first shot, maybe. This is a subject that can take on a life of its own.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I couldn't clean my rifle every night as when I go out the next morning its useless.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Matt, hunting up in Scotland etc., do you need different hunting lic.'s, tags, permits etc. and what about transporting firearms?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

good question...how does that work ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

hassell said:


> Matt, hunting up in Scotland etc., do you need different hunting lic.'s, tags, permits etc. and what about transporting firearms?


No nothing, their seasons start and end at different times for some species but I could travel up there tomorrow and stalk what's in season. As long as the firearms are stored in a locked cabinet while not in use all is well.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Dont forget the Pics Matt or you will pay a heavy Price!!! LOL I wish you all the Luck in the world man! I wouldnt mind a try at that myself but I dont have the Proper attire from the pics I have seen Lol!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you Richard. Most of them I'm wearing dpm camo!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Thanks Don. The roe doe's next month sounds like it will be successful, the roe buck next weekend not sure yet and I think uncle should be able to get me on a hind or pricket if not a sika stag. We'll have to see!


Are these Roe deer the barking type Matt ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

They alarm bark but are you thinking of muntjac that are know as "The Barking Deer" as a second name?


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Are all of the deer you have from around the area or are some transplants from other places?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well Red and Roe are totally native. Fallow were brought over by the Normans I think but fossil records show there were Fallow of some sort here years before. Sika, Muntjac and Chinese Water Deer are all escapees from private collection in the early 1900's.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I wish they'd bring them here for more opportunities. Could be wrong on that one but hey why stop hunting after whitetail season is over ? LOL. Hey Matt, we'll trade you some raccoons,cormorants and herons for some fallow and muntjac. HAHA.


----------

